# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Enviro200, autonomous bus, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Contributors:

Stagecoach Group plc

Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL)

Fusion Processing Limited

----------


## Airicist

Article "The UK’s First Full-Sized, Driverless Bus Begins Trials"
Watch Our Report

by  Adrian Smith
March 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Full-sized autonomous bus on test in Manchester

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> Stagecoach demonstrated a full-sized autonomous bus at its Sharston depot in Manchester on March 18 2019. According to the project partners, this is the first full-sized autonomous bus to run in the UK.

----------


## Airicist

autonomous bus V2

Published on Apr 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

UK's first autonomous bus on depot trial

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> March 2019
> * Ground-breaking project sees Stagecoach partner with Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL) and Fusion Processing to pilot autonomous single deck bus
> * Technical trial taking place at Sharston bus depot, Manchester
> * Technology delivers additional road safety benefits when vehicle driven in manual mode
> * High-tech software also to be used in Forth Road Bridge autonomous vehicle project in 2020
> 
> The UK’s first full-sized autonomous bus is now being trialled in a Manchester bus depot.
> 
> The ground-breaking project – involving a single-deck vehicle – is part of a programme being delivered by transport operator Stagecoach in partnership with bus manufacturer Alexander Dennis Limited (ADL) and technology company Fusion Processing.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Stagecoach East autonomous bus demonstration in Cambridge May 2019

Published on May 30, 2019




> Take a look at the latest autonomous bus technology in action!
> 
> The Vehicle: One ADL Enviro200 12m single deck buses, with seating for 42
> 
> passengers + driver.
> 
> The AV System: CAVstar® AV System supplied by Fusion Processing Ltd.
> 
> Project Partners: Fusion Processing Ltd: AV System Alexander Dennis Limited:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Look, no hands! Enviro200 operates autonomously in bus depot

Published on Jun 4, 2019




> The UK’s first full-sized autonomous bus has been trialled in a Manchester bus depot by transport operator Stagecoach in partnership with bus manufacturer Alexander Dennis and technology company Fusion Processing. The Alexander Dennis Enviro200 is used in autonomous mode within the depot environment to carry out movements such as parking and moving into the bus wash.

----------

